# LCIS- Kingston



## ultimatefrisbee (9 Nov 2006)

I am looking for someone in the LCIS course in Kingston right now, does anyone know how I can get in touch?


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Nov 2006)

Which Course?

Anyone in Particular?

Do you just want to talk to a tech?

Email, Mail, Phone?

Why?


----------



## ultimatefrisbee (10 Nov 2006)

Actually, it is a particular person. He is sort of an old friend, and I was told he is living in Kingston- where he moved from New Brunswick. I cannot remember his last name, but was wondering if there is any way to find him? His name is Brent.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Nov 2006)

A last name would be the best way...

How long ago did he join, that may be a good reference to who may actually know him or been on course around the same time


----------



## ultimatefrisbee (10 Nov 2006)

Well, I only know that he moved to Kingston the last week of October of this year. He is just starting his course, which should last for almost a year.  I really appreciate and any ideas you may have....

Thanks!


----------



## Radop (10 Nov 2006)

This realy isn't a forum item and should only be done through e-mails.  You have given some things that people could track someone down for malise.  If you want to contact that person, give your info to someone and have that passed to him.


----------

